# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Ganabol

## Knoxston

JUst posting a pic of some ganabol 50ml

----------


## Coop77

wtf is ganabol?

----------


## Big

> wtf is ganabol?


If I'm not mistaken it's eq

----------


## Swifto

> If I'm not mistaken it's eq


Correct.

----------


## CYP400

dominican republic eq

----------


## Knoxston

low dosed eq

----------


## Second2None

> low dosed eq


its at the right dose, its just 50mg per ml
i luv that sh-t i thew in my first cycle way back, great results

----------


## PEWN

> its at the right dose, its just 50mg per ml
> i luv that sh-t i thew in my first cycle way back, great results




which is low dose eq..... 50mg/ml is low does... which is why its 50 ml bottle....

----------


## Second2None

> which is low dose eq..... 50mg/ml is low does... which is why its 50 ml bottle....


my bad, i thought he meant low dosed as in quality, but its vet gear that is why its dosed like that, ive used a couple types of eq, but to me thats the best :Wink/Grin:

----------


## dirtball_619

this stuff seems like it would be good to cut with ED prop injections for less pain?

----------


## juiceball88

ganabol is the shit. my boy brings it home from columbia.

----------

